# Nelson and Emma



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Before Nelson was even born, Emma and I got married. It was a fairly big affair and we always say that if Nelson had been about we would have loved for him to attend. Obviously this wasn't possible. So for our wedding anniversary this year Emma had this photo taken in secret! I'm chuffed with it, he would have made a great usher!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

awww I love it!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

beautiful picture! Emma is gorgeous and handsome Nelson has a wonderful smile on his face.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a GREAT picture!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great shot! I am impressed with the photographer and the models.

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com
Picture attached is with my two dogs and my bride of 36 years.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats, Rod! I hope I have a V in my 36th year picture.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

That is such a beautiful picture!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Great photo! What a great idea!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

What a great gift from your wife for your anniversary. It is a beautiful picture. Isn't it amazing that we all want our red dogs to be part of every part of our lives. Goes to show what amazing companions they are. We plan our vacations around our little red dog. We did take one trip with out her to the islands but I was wishing she was there just about every moment.


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Nelson, what a beautiful picture! Something precious to treasure! 

Thanks for sharing! It's amazing!j

Veronica


----------

